# New Nervous Cat, advice please



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

Both me and my fiancee are both new cat owners, we have just adopted a two year cat from an RSPCA shelter, and she is very affectionate but a little timid. We brought her home to our house, and the signs were initially good, she would come up to both me and my fiancee and cuddle into us and shyly play with us liking the attention. However after three hours, she retreated to her bed, and now refuses to come out of it. We are unsure what this behaviour suggests given the good start we seem to have with her, we don't know whether we need to let her adjust for a few days or whether she will always be temperamental or if we have upset her. Any advice you could give us would be greatly received.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you only just got her today?

Just give her time, be patient and calm. She'll come out again when she's ready. When she does, you can talk to her and scratch at the floor to entice her to you, but don't approach her, let her come to you. If she doesn't, leave her be. Try to refrain from picking her up or forcing attention on her when she wants to be left alone. Let her observe from a safe spot and get used to everything. Once she realises you're no threat, curiosity will get the better of her and she'll come and check you out. 

For now she's probably just tired from all the changes/excitement and has found a nice hidey-hole to rest up in. 

You'll probably notice even once she becomes more confident and friendly with you, her new family, she'll still hide when strangers come into the house. Let her hide. Again, she'll learn in her own time that there's nothing to be afraid of if nobody's following her around or forcing her to meet anyone.

A good way of tempting them out is to play. Throw a balled up piece of paper or sweet wrapper around, she'll probably come out to join in the game. Trail a piece of string around where she can see, and she'll probably want to grab it. 

Don't expect too much of her too soon. She'll be fine once she settles in. It could take a few weeks or even months for her to feel completely comfortable.

Thank you for rescuing.  xxx


----------



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

Yeah she's only just come home with us. She is very affectionate, loves her belly and head being stroked and she's not stopped purring, she just won't move from her blanket and bed. We'll be patient with her and do as you suggest.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

She sounds lovely. It doesn't sound like you have anything to worry about.

What's her name?


----------



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

Her name is Maggie, and just to give you an update, she came out of her bed in less than 24 hours, she is eating well, although not much water which worries me a little. She is still a little jittery - startling at every sudden sound and she would not initially move out of the living room, but she has started to explore the kitchen and the rooms upstairs. She can be affectionate at times, and nonchalant at other times. I guess that is just her temperament. We are being very patient with her, I guess we will have to see,


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi , congrats on the adoption/rescue of maggie ,maybe leave the bath tap running a little to encourage her to drink , cats usually get a lot of moisture from their food ,so dont need as much water as dogs but if you feed dry then its important to keep an eye on her water intake, they seem to really like drinking from moving water not still so she might like a water fountain if u can get or try the tap thing , she sounds lovely and she shares my name too


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family!
Thank you for rescuing as well, you just changed a cats life.

She is an adult cat, so it will be harder for her to adjust then if she were a kitten, but she is still young, so her true confidence and personality should shine through in no time!

It may take her some time though, so be patient. She is getting used to all of her new surroundings. I wouldn't be too worried about the water just yet, but watch her all the same. Always make sure that she has water available to her though.

You say that she's started exploring? That is an excellent sign. If she hasn't found a spot that she's completely comfortable in yet, but by your description it seems that she has, she may be affected by loud noises and quick movement. Remember, she's getting to know you too. 

Congratulations again, Maggie is a really lovely name! I'm sure we'd all love to see some pictures of her!


----------



## ClareThor (Jan 14, 2013)

hello

ive experience a very simular situaton recently, and with the help of this forum didnt give up and now have a contented but still slightly neurotic cat! 

My poor 3 yr old rescue cat was at the point of no hair left on ears through nervous scratching

We got a feliway plug in, we found food that she ate and enjoyed, covered lower windows with paper so she couldnt see out and her into a good routine.
The pleasure we get now at seeing her develop day by day is amazing, and so glad that we perservered.

We were close to giving up, but as she gets stronger she gets happier...she even came on my bed this morning for a morning cuddle..v happy
Its hard with rescue cats as you dont know the history, but be paitient and the rewards are HUGE


----------



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

She is getting better and better, she has a very independent personality but when she wants she's very affectionate, last night she fell asleep cuddled up on my lap and snoring contently which made me happy. You mentioned that you covered your lower windows, can I ask why, Maggie does like to sit on the window sill staring out in the garden?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ah she is pretty and looking like she enjoys being with you too if a cat is pineing to go out or getting anxious about the outside getting in it can help to cover the windows to reduce stress, im not the poster, but still a good idea for anyone in that situation . hope she continues to improve and more pics and stories please

oh a good tip if you are asking a question to a particular poster then just click on the quote icon and then post this will include the info u are asking about and it helps the person in question see it . im still learning,,,,,slowly


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Chris82 said:


> She is getting better and better, she has a very independent personality but when she wants she's very affectionate, last night she fell asleep cuddled up on my lap and snoring contently which made me happy. You mentioned that you covered your lower windows, can I ask why, Maggie does like to sit on the window sill staring out in the garden?


Some cats get stressed by territorial behaviour of neighbouring cats. If another cat is showing territorial behaviour just outside the house, especially if this cat sits outside on the window sill, looking in, it may upset the indoor cat. They feel threatened, their territory is being violated, but they cannot chase the intruder away, as they do not go outside.
Preventing the cats from seeing each other will often solve the conflict, as the two territories are then visually separated, so they no longer get the impression the other cat is invading theirs.


----------



## ClareThor (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi

Even though Pickle-Lily has access outside to go to the loo, we still keep the bottom windows covered as it just seems to settle her a bit better.
(we used grease proof paper, looks like frosted glass!!)
Forgot to add, that its taken us 6 months to get her to a point where she behaves like a semi "normal cat"
I dread to think what horrible things must have happened to her to make her so scared of us, but we had a lovely weekend in the garden this weekend and she is starting to enjoy life and her home.

I has a miss-conception that a rescue cat would be greatfull for a home and settle super quick, but she is a pleasure to live with now and even though she has her odd moments we adore her.
Just need the hair to grow back on her ears now!!


----------



## MrTallow (Feb 21, 2013)

Our rescue cats are coming up to 5 years old now. When we first got them, they wouldn't come near us, but now they can't wait until we get home from work! 

They are still nervous at times, and we've learnt that strokes and affection are on their terms, but that's fine with us as they can't seem to get enough attention these days!

So stick with it, and in time everything will be grand


----------



## nelson6 (Apr 24, 2012)

So how long did you keep them in for Mr Tallow, as they sound like my two. Had then 9weeks now and they are itching to get outside.


----------



## MrTallow (Feb 21, 2013)

I've just checked with my SO as I couldn't remember  We didn't let them out until they were coming up to 6 months old - We wouldn't let them out before they were both done and inoculated. I'm not sure about the inoculations, but the spaying is age dependant.

We did have a bit of a trauma though - both of them got stuck in the garden behind our house - they had used a tree to get over, but couldn't get up the tree on the other side to get back! I had to lay a plank against the tree so they could climb up! Idiots 

You could always let them out under supervision if you're sure they can't get out of your garden, but I would give them a bit longer before letting them out on their own - check with your vet too what needs to be done.


----------



## Charlie567 (Jul 2, 2013)

I recently adopted a 2 year old cat also... First day we got him he was nervous but not too bad, he ate food and displayed some affection, then climbed ontop of the kitchen cupboards and hid for the rest of the day... I decided to leave him to come down in his own time, but during the night he opened the kitchen cupboards, got down behind the gas meter and got under the floor boards... We had to dismantle half the kitchen to get him back... He then hid on the windowsill behind the curtains for the best part of 6 days, we changed his food every day and his water but he wouldn't come out... We just persevered, and left him in his 'safe place'... Eventually he came out, and after about 3 weeks he is a typical mischievous cat... We were very worried for the first week, but they just need time to adjust to the new sounds and smells before braving their new world I think


----------



## JuJuMcGoo (Aug 6, 2013)

Hiya

I have just rehomed a cat from Battersea but he is terribly nervous and worried - despite some really good signs such as eating plenty yesterday, playing and even sitting on my lap for a good 20 mins last night so thought that the signs were really good, however woke up this morning to find that he had pulled out the kickboards under the kitchen cupboards and is now hiding there - I guess my question is - would Feliway help him to feel more relaxed in the house??? 

The only other occupants of the house are me (and I am out at work all day) and my Mother who will only go out for a short while to go shopping

We did rehome a cat from Battersea 17 years ago and he had a very happy and loving life with us - I truly hope that my new furbaby will be the same - I guess I am just being a little bit impatient and need to calm myself down a bit.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

JuJuMcGoo said:


> Hiya
> 
> I have just rehomed a cat from Battersea but he is terribly nervous and worried - despite some really good signs such as eating plenty yesterday, playing and even sitting on my lap for a good 20 mins last night so thought that the signs were really good, however woke up this morning to find that he had pulled out the kickboards under the kitchen cupboards and is now hiding there - I guess my question is - would Feliway help him to feel more relaxed in the house???
> 
> ...


aww ... i do hope your cat settles in soon, did make me smile though as this is my cats favouurite place to sit quietly......waiting for the little mice to come out to play


----------



## JuJuMcGoo (Aug 6, 2013)

Poor little Biscuit (the name we have given him) apparently is now right up between the back of the cupboards and the kitchen sink and the outside wall. Sounds like there is going to be some destruction to the house to try and get him out. Such a shame as he is so cute and adorable. The signs were so good yesterday but today he seems to have taken complete fright of everything and everyone in the house. I think my patience will last out but not sure about my mother's  Oh well more adventures tonight


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Once you have coaxed him out I would very much recommend containing Biscuit in one smallish room (such as a bedroom) as he is so timid. He will feel safer that way. Everything is so overwhelming to him at the moment bless him. Perhaps he was in the Shelter a long time, as this can make it hard to for them to adjust at first to living in a house again.

Make sure you put him in a room where he cannot hide anywhere you can't reach him, such as under a bed, under a wardrobe etc. But give him several cardboard boxes placed on their sides so he has somewhere to go and hide if he feels scared.

As for getting him out of from under the kitchen units, you could try putting down some strong smelling food such as sardines in tomato sauce to tempt him. The problem is he may not come out until you have gone to bed.
If he does dare to venture out when you're there and you go to grab him you may end up spooking him and sending him back under the units. Next time it will be impossible to get him out. So a "softlee, softlee catchee monkey" is the best approach.

Personally if it were me, rather than taking the kitchen to pieces, and frightening the cat badly in the process, I would feed him under the units for the next few days, adding water to his wet food. Then at night time shut him in the kitchen, but leave his litter tray, water bowl and a nice dish of food for him. He will come out when the house is quiet.

I would also sit on the floor by the place he is hiding and read out loud for a half hour at a time, several times a day, so he can get used to your voice. Read some poetry, or pretend you are reading a children's story as it will keep your voice upbeat and gentle.

Also, have some wand type toys or fishing rod toys to hand, so that he may feel tempted to come out and play when he feels a bit more confident.

I would definitely buy some Zylkene, open one capsule a day and add the powder to his food. It is a supplement, not a drug, it's a milk by-product, and is excellent at calming stressed cats and giving them self confidence. Available on line cheaper than the vets. Even a day or two will make a difference, but ideally give for a month.

Zylkene Capsules - Priced Per Tablet - 75mg - Animed Direct

Please come back and let us know if we can help any further.


----------



## JuJuMcGoo (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Chillminx, Little Biscuit eventually came out last night as he was hungry and promptly ate loads. We have now secured the kickboard so he cannot get under there again, but have provided him with some boxes to hide in. He is such a little tinker, but I will look into getting some of that Zylkene and try that.


----------

